#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Быть добру !!!

## Olle

Быть добру !!!
http://www.lamaoleg.com/view.php?id=144

----------

Aion (27.01.2013), Chikara (27.01.2013), Ngawang Nyendrak (27.01.2013), Svarog (27.01.2013), Алик (02.11.2017), Аньезка (27.01.2013), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2017), Германн (27.01.2013), Дордже (27.01.2013), Пангена (01.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (27.01.2013), Эделизи (27.01.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, очень мило. Сорадуюсь всем.  :Smilie:

----------

Германн (27.01.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Кто-нибудь знает ближайшее расписание ламы Олега? 
На его сайте все заканчивается 2012-м годом...

----------

Эделизи (27.01.2013)

----------


## Olle

> Кто-нибудь знает ближайшее расписание ламы Олега? 
> На его сайте все заканчивается 2012-м годом...


Там же на главной странице:
Регистрация на ритрит с Ламой Олегом в Карпатах:
www.lamaoleg.com/view.php?id=145

----------


## Эделизи

А просто встречи планируются? Ретрит - слишком радикально.

----------

Аньезка (27.01.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Русский буддизм! Браво! Главное не обманываться и не завлекаться приятными эмоциями и ощущениями счастья!  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (27.01.2013), Германн (27.01.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Русский буддизм!


А что Вас смущает?

----------


## Aion

> А что Вас смущает?


Да всё ништяк: быть добру!!!  :Smilie:

----------

Chikara (28.01.2013), Svarog (27.01.2013), Германн (27.01.2013)

----------


## Ngawang Nyendrak

Очень вдохновляющее видео. Тепло стало на душе и хочется что-то хорошее сделать

----------

Aion (27.01.2013), Pedma Kalzang (27.01.2013), Svarog (27.01.2013), Германн (27.01.2013), Падма Осел (27.01.2013)

----------


## Olle

Подниму ка я...

----------

Аньезка (02.11.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2017), Дордже (02.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Пусть будет Добро !

----------

